# Has the owner of ecigsa ever considered making a app for Android



## clydern (13/10/19)

Hey I was just wondering if you guys ever considered creating a app for ecigsa. Would make uploading pictures and ads much more seamless and you can even make money off of it. Charge like a once off payment of R50 or something in that ball park for the app . I know it would be hard to get the app onto the iStore due to apple blocking vaping content on their store

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chickenstrip (13/10/19)

I looked up app on the search and found this

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/app-for-ecigssa.t46110/

I'm pretty happy with my browser. I rarely download an app if I don't have to.


----------



## Hooked (13/10/19)

The most that I do on my phone is Whatsapp. I don't like reading things on a small screen, so I'd rather use my laptop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/10/19)

Thanks @clydern

We actually did have a Beta Beta app that was a vanilla version of this site - ported from Xenforo
But it didnt have any of the additional functionality we have added on over the years to the forum.
Each module would need to be specifically coded into the app.
It would take quite a bit of time and a fair amount of cost

We are still considering this 

But in the meantime, lets just refresh the situation with the normal browser versus Tapatalk.
Tapatalk is a 3rd party app that we have no control over. 
All we can do is allow Tapatalk users to access the forum or not
We cannot influence the user experience on the Tapatalk app
Tapatalk may offer a quick way of scanning content here on the forum but it falls short in many of the functions we have added on the forum - such as RSVP, Thread Prefixes, Voting Polls, formatting in the editor and many more.

It makes sense when posting detailed content or Classifieds ads to rather use a normal browser.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

I use Tapatalk when I'm out and about because it handes uploading pics just fine! Most of my trip pics were uploaded via Tapatalk because all I took with me was my iPhone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## clydern (13/10/19)

I also use Tapatalk to upload photos and stuff..but when uploading sales . I have to transfer photos to my PC first 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/10/19)

clydern said:


> I also use Tapatalk to upload photos and stuff..but when uploading sales . I have to transfer photos to my PC first
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



What you can try do @clydern is create the thread on the PC and once its created try use Tapatalk to edit the post and add in the picture. See if that works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (13/10/19)

Silver said:


> What you can try do @clydern is create the thread on the PC and once its created try use Tapatalk to edit the post and add in the picture. See if that works


I did that sir. But the other way around I made a ad on my Tapatalk and edited it with my PC and it worked 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (14/10/19)

clydern said:


> I did that sir. But the other way around I made a ad on my Tapatalk and edited it with my PC and it worked
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


yeah i was gonna suggest this method, works the best until tapatalk fixes those issues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (14/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> yeah i was gonna suggest this method, works the best until tapatalk fixes those issues


I think it's the best way to do it when you out and about. Tapatalk seems to be charging a VIP now for things like uploading more than one photo at a time.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CashKat88 (14/10/19)

clydern said:


> I think it's the best way to do it when you out and about. Tapatalk seems to be charging a VIP now for things like uploading more than one photo at a time.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah i see them pushing that VIP thing on their app, first month free then R10/month thereafter i think and R100 for the year....well something like that, if it makes loading something for sale in the classifieds better (and doesn't just automatically mark it as archived or sold) then it might be worth it


----------



## clydern (14/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah i see them pushing that VIP thing on their app, first month free then R10/month thereafter i think and R100 for the year....well something like that, if it makes loading something for sale in the classifieds better (and doesn't just automatically mark it as archived or sold) then it might be worth it


Thought the same yes. So i might just fully switch to the browser and just have my emails refresh more often so I can be ontop of my notifications

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CashKat88 (14/10/19)

True, the browser is definitely the best but i only use it at work

Reactions: Like 1


----------

